# Engine mount



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

2002 GLE Auto
I'm having a slight vibration at idle. Can hear a clunk when put in gear.
Passenger mount cracked. Others look good.
This car has the electronic front motor mount.
If this mount goes bad, would it cause vibration at idle?????
How does this mount work????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the electronic motor mount goes bad, it could cause vibration at idle. The mounts have some kind of ferrofluid in them which when activated by an electrical signal makes them stiff. Thus, when you are at idle the mounts are soft and they get hard once you hit a certain RPM.


----------

